# new my mono 4 stroke  ( Final video WOW :-) )



## tonyengines (May 30, 2010)

mono 4 stroke 10 cc ???


----------



## tonyengines (May 30, 2010)

;D

motor block


----------



## tonyengines (May 30, 2010)

motor block


----------



## tonyengines (May 30, 2010)

:


----------



## tonyengines (May 30, 2010)

cover and bearing


----------



## seagar (May 30, 2010)

As an old aeromodeler I am going to enjoy and learn from this build.Your work so far is really interesting .Is it from a drawing or streight from the head.Please keep your progress coming.

Ian (seagar)
Coffs Harbour,
Australia.


----------



## tonyengines (May 31, 2010)

to make the designs when it is ended

it is probable that it does not work !!?? hahahahaha ;D


----------



## tonyengines (May 31, 2010)

screw for drainage oil


----------



## kcmillin (May 31, 2010)

very nice work Tony, that is a beautiful crankcase.

Well done Thm:

Kel


----------



## Quickj (May 31, 2010)

Tony,
What do you use for media for "Sand" blasting the aluminum to make it look like a casting.
I have been using "Black Diamond" slag, and it is a bit coarser and more aggressive then the finish on your parts.
I typically "Rough" machine the part from bar stock, then sandblast to make it look like a casting, then add the finish machined surfaces, holes, counterbores etc.


----------



## tonyengines (May 31, 2010)

to be necessary extrafine powder of glass and 10 bar of pressure


----------



## tonyengines (May 31, 2010)

cylinder


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 2, 2010)

cylinder


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 2, 2010)

cylinder


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 2, 2010)

;D


----------



## gus (Jun 2, 2010)

tonyengines  said:
			
		

> cylinder



You are my hero.
I have yet to complete a single cylinder aero engine for fear of failure.Only piston and con-rod to finish up.Drawings came a UK Aeromodel magazine.
Quite a few were build and did run well with some powering planes and flew well.

When completed ,please post a video with sound effects.

My failure is because of bad case of fishingitis and boat disease.I fish every Sat. and Sunday.
Boat now being upgraded with marine electronics i.e. GPS/Chart Plotter,Fishfinder and Auto-Pilot.This weekend will
finish up a mini steam engine.
Gus,from Singapore


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Gus
 ;D

double cam Head :-\ :-\ :-\ :-\


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 5, 2010)

:-\


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 6, 2010)

Head


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 6, 2010)

Head


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 6, 2010)

Head


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 6, 2010)

Head


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice. Do you have drawings more than just the sketch? Or are you working this out as you go along?


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 20, 2010)

;D


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 20, 2010)

valve


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 20, 2010)

mixed parts ;D


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 20, 2010)

dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> Very nice. Do you have drawings more than just the sketch? Or are you working this out as you go along?



thanks Dieselpilot sorry -- in order now not drawings --- game to the discovery


----------



## kustomkb (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice work Tony!

I am looking forward to the video.


----------



## rklopp (Jun 20, 2010)

It looks like you made the valves by upsetting the heads (and the bottoms, too?) and then machining. Tell us more, please. Did you make a die? Did you heat the material? Inquiring minds want to know. Looks slick!


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 21, 2010)

the valve - are found pieces    I do not know :-\ probable pieces of the posterior brakes


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 21, 2010)

That looks great, Tony. You're a hard worker!

Dean


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow. Interesting looking engine. Nice work too.
I'm surprised I missed this. Apologies for that.


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 23, 2010)

;D intake and exaust


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 23, 2010)

;D


----------



## ariz (Jun 23, 2010)

tony I like very much this engine :bow:
I don't know why, maybe that look that remembers a motorcycle engine, but certainly it is a very nice looking engine

waiting for the first run


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 26, 2010)

ariz  said:
			
		

> tony I like very much this engine :bow:
> I don't know why, maybe that look that remembers a motorcycle engine, but certainly it is a very nice looking engine
> 
> waiting for the first run



Ciao .grazie ... ma sei di Mantova ? ....


----------



## kcmillin (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful looking engine Tony. Very nice work Thm:

Is this going in an R/C Airplane?

Kel


----------



## Omnimill (Jun 26, 2010)

Very nice looking engine Tony!

Vic.


----------



## ariz (Jun 28, 2010)

tonyengines  said:
			
		

> Ciao .grazie ... ma sei di Mantova ? ....



dei dintorni, Rivalta sul Mincio per la precisione, a 10 km da Mantova
vedo che sei di Milano, siamo 'vicini' dunque ;D

I apologize with the rest of the forum for this little aside in italian, back to the english now
we (I and Tony) are almost neighbors...
I know, it isn't interesting :big:

btw, Tony your engine is becoming increasingly attractive :bow:


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 29, 2010)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D Tomorrow first test :big:


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 30, 2010)

Video 1 start : ;D

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEAW1z02mWI[/ame]


----------



## T70MkIII (Jun 30, 2010)

Absolutely stunning, Tony - a brilliant runner! I have thouroughly enjoyed this thread.


----------



## kcmillin (Jun 30, 2010)

VERY AWESOME TONY!!!

runs great.

well done Thm:

Kel


----------



## kustomkb (Jun 30, 2010)

It sounds really mean and looks awesome!

beautiful engine Tony.

 ;D


----------



## tonyengines (Jun 30, 2010)

;D many thanks ;D

full video engine run test RPM 450 - 9600 ( part 2 )


 ;D ;D they are enthusiastic ;D ;D

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUBOkUxwGB4[/ame]  


see this ;D


----------



## ksouers (Jun 30, 2010)

Great runner, Tony.
And a beauty, as well! Very well done!  :bow:


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jun 30, 2010)

That idle for a glow plug is amazing. What size is the propeller?

Greg


----------



## GailInNM (Jun 30, 2010)

Tony,
Beautiful build and great runner.
Thanks for the thread on it. I enjoyed seeing it come to life.
Gail in NM


----------



## ariz (Jun 30, 2010)

very beautiful engine and a great runner too
I liked it a lot
many compliments tony :bow:


----------



## tonyengines (Jul 1, 2010)

dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> That idle for a glow plug is amazing. What size is the propeller?
> 
> Greg



Hi Greg
 size the propeller is 30x12


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 1, 2010)

Missed this thread but what a great engine and how fast you made it! Well done. The bead blasting looks a great way to finish aluminium and can you tell me if it is something you made up or is it a commercial bought unit?

How did you arrive at your timing chart?

Once again well done and I would certainly nominate this engine for project of the month (if I knew how to that is)

Well done.


----------



## Paolo (Jul 2, 2010)

Well done Tony :bow:
A really nice sound to ear!!!!!  ;D
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## steamer (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice looking engine Tony!  great build!

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Jul 2, 2010)

Tony,

Congratulations on a great build. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 2, 2010)

Runs great, Tony!

Dean


----------



## tonyengines (Jul 11, 2010)

cam cover


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 11, 2010)

new job ;D


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 11, 2010)

Tony,

I just watched the video of your engine running.

Very impressive!

SAM


----------



## Tony64 (Apr 5, 2021)

*i'm ---tonyengines --- i can't recover my passwort now i'm Tony64*


----------



## pat_pending (Apr 12, 2021)

Hey Tony, this build is epic i!  Really enjoying following along. Thinking a 4-stroke aero might be next.

-P


----------



## pat_pending (Apr 12, 2021)

tonyengines said:


> Video 1 start : ;D
> 
> [ame]



Amazing runner (and looker!). Well done


----------

